# Mainspring Barrel Repair Problem... Advice Needed Please.....



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Friends and new Lady watchmaker!!

Below are pics of a 14 Size, Grade 39, Class 43, Elgin pocket watch barrel which is split and distorted, presumably when the spring broke, any advice on how to repair the barrel would be greatly appreciated, or anyone out there can make one? Or anyone have an old movement i could purchase? Thank you....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you could post accurate measurements, I am sure that the tinkerers may have someting in their parts boxes. Alternatively, I know that there are watch breakers (ptpwp.com - dashto.com) in the US that may have the bits.

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If you can straighten all dimensions, I'd try a silver solder repair.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Tixntox, the outer dimensions including the teeth are 18.8mm. Not including teeth, outer barrel wall diameter is 17.5mm. Pitch of teeth is 0.7mm.

Thanks for the advice Paul, may try that, i can flatten it with my Robur press tool, at least all the teeth are there, will try and obtain a second hand one first though, if not will try and attempt a repair......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't hold your breath but I think that I have a complete barrel and spring! PM me your address and I'll pop it in the post.

Mike


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Can the spring really do that!?

Good job I didn't know that when I hand-wound one a couple of years ago.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes it can!!! A combination of things really on this one, the lower disc plate had dropped off weakening the integrity of it all, the walls are very thin on the barrel, and the end of the mainspring if you look at the outer edge is pulling on the edge of another piece of wire and this is pushing on the barrel wall. Time and repetative stress has eventually made it split......

Always good idea when removing spring from the barrel to wear thick gloves and *very* strong eye protection

I use a big winder on some large Anniversary clocks, and it gets scary!! If it goes bang i would loose a finger or two!! I have had a few dodgy moments when the spring has slipped. Even the small watch ones with "auto" springs can be troublesome even with special winders.......


----------

